# Opinions on Easton/Velomax wheels



## upstateSC-rider

Guys,

What are your opinions on Easton Circuit or Orion wheels? I'm leaning towards the Circuits but also find the Orions appealing. 
Do you find the twin threaded spokes to be stronger as claimed? 
Any direct comparisons with Bontrager Race Aero's?
I'm a 192 lb rider that likes fast group rides, sometimes race, and love hills.

Thanks.
Lou.


----------



## SHVentus

I really like my Ascents. And a pound lighter than my Open Pros. The acceleration is so much quicker.


----------



## hairscrambled

I have Orion IIs. Great accelerating and climbing, nice ride quality and fairly durable (one broken spoke).


----------



## upstateSC-rider

hairscrambled said:


> I have Orion IIs. Great accelerating and climbing, nice ride quality and fairly durable (one broken spoke).


Yikes, broken spoke? Was it a pot-hole or a different road-induced cause? How many miles? 
I wish the Orions were a little deeper for more of an aero effect. 
WARNING-That's just my opinion and don't wish to start another aero thread.  

Lou.


----------



## DMoore

I've had terrible luck with Orions. I've had a set of first generation Orion tubulars, and newer Orion II clinchers. My weight varies 170 - 185. I've ridden 5K to 7K miles per year for the last decade at least. In all that time, I've broken a total of three spokes. One was on a beater rear wheel when I slammed into a pothole in the dark. The other two broken spokes were on each of the Orion rear wheels. In both cases the wheel was relatively new. With the Orion I, I was coasting downhill on perfect pavement when a rear drive-side spoke snapped inside the nipple. Velomax said it was a freak, unheard of; and fixed it. They did nothing about the damage the spoke did to my brand new paint job, nor was there any compensation for the cut in my calf from the broken spoke. 

Not that much later (<1K miles) the rim started to crack at every drive-side spoke hole. They replaced the rim, but somehow buggered up the cassette body. They claimed they didn't do anything, but the cassette I'd taken off the wheel (ti cogs with campy spacers) would no longer fit the wheel. When I took the cogs off the wheel I put them in a bag and labeled it, so no chance of mistake. Velomax treated me like I was either a liar or a complete idiot. That wheel has been hanging in my garage ever since.

A few years ago Velomax sponsored my team. Against my better judgment, I ordered a set of Orion II clinchers for training wheels. The first set (Campy compatible) would not fit a Campy ti cassette. They were exchanged; second wheelset worked fine. A few hundred miles later, a rear drive-side spoke broke inside the nipple. I guess that was lightning striking twice in the same place. Velomax fixed the wheel. Now, with no more than 2K miles, the rear wheel is creaking so loudly it's embarassing to ride in a pack. I've lubed everything - nothing helps.

Over the years I've had Record/Open pros (several sets); Mavic Heliums; Zipp 303s; Zipp 404s; Reynolds Alta Pro's; Campy Nucleons; a Zipp Disc/Nimble tri-spoke combination (TT rig), and Campy Shamals. I've never broken a spoke or had any trouble with any of them.

I've had two sets of Velomax wheels and nothing but trouble with both sets. At this point, you couldn't pay me to ride those things.


----------



## dgangi

*Circuits*



upstateSC-rider said:


> Guys,
> 
> What are your opinions on Easton Circuit or Orion wheels? I'm leaning towards the Circuits but also find the Orions appealing.
> Do you find the twin threaded spokes to be stronger as claimed?
> Any direct comparisons with Bontrager Race Aero's?
> I'm a 192 lb rider that likes fast group rides, sometimes race, and love hills.
> 
> Thanks.
> Lou.


Easton Circuit II's came stock on my 2005 Fuji Professional. So far I *really* like them. I have about 2500 miles on the wheels with nary a problem.

The Circuits seem to have a nice combination between weight (1600+ g), aerodynamics (28mm rim), and cost (<$500). These wheels roll very smooth, spin up fast, and are quite stiff in the twisties. I think the only thing you will gain (or lose) in a more expensive wheel is weight, but at 192 pounds, you might want to stay away from any sub-1500g wheelset.

Another option you might check is the Easton Tempest II. At appx 1500g, it's a bit lighter than the Circuits and may be just a tad stiffer. And with the 30mm rim, it is probably a bit stronger than the Orion (which has a 21mm rim...meaning longer spokes).

Regardless of what people say in this forum, check out the reviews on RBR. The comments about the Easton wheels are very positive. Yes the spokes are a b*tch to fix if they break because they are proprietary, but you'll have the same issue w/Mavic K's.

Thx...Doug


----------



## Tecopa Red

Just bought a set of Circuits from my LBS and both wheels were out of true when I put them on my bike. Returned the set and no hassle - My LBS ordered a new set and loaned me their personal set of Circuits to use until the new ones come in. I like the set I'm using but wondering now if it was the right choice because of problem. On the other hand everyone I ride with has good things to say about Easton Velomax. Guess time will tell.


----------



## IKnowYouRider

*Bombproof*

I have a set of circuits on my race bike and the things seem pretty indestructible. Granted I only weigh 135 lbs, but a friend also rides the circuits and he goes about 190, and they only went out of true after a little detour he took into a roadside ditch...

wayne


----------



## Steve-O

*Circuits - Initial impressions*

I've always been a handbuilt wheel guy and just got a set of Easton (Velomax) Circuits about two weeks ago. Last weekend I did a metric century on them and now have about 150 miles. Here are some initial thoughts from a guy who always laces his own wheels.

- The rims are pinned. There are two large holes in the rim at the seam. I am using Veloplugs (see prior feedback post) and the sharp edges from the internal pinning of the rim caused a flat tire. I have since taped over the holes with a double layer of electrical tape and the flatting issue seems to have gone away. I have not seen rims with large holes in the them like these have...

- The spokes pinged... Usually when I lace up a set of wheels I spend a good amount of time relieving the spokes and flexing the rim to assure that there is no stressed or wound up spokes. Since the Circuit spokes pinged out of the box this indicates the wheels might not have been properly stress relieved. They are remaining true to about 1 - 1.5mm so I haven't put them in the stand yet but I was a little surprised by this.

- The break track is a little small... I am using Kool Stop brake pads and cannot seem to adjust the pads to keep them from chewing up a little bit of the stickers on the rim. Its only a couple of mm's of sticker gone but noticable on a new set of wheels.

Othere then that... I have been happy with the freehub engagement and the overall stiffness of the wheels. They aren't as light as my last set of handbuilt wheels but they seem to ride quietly. I'll give them a formal review when they have several thousand miles...


----------



## ericm979

I got a set of Circuits with my Cervelo R3. One rear wheel bearing went bad after about 1500 miles. It was totally frozen. They're not easy to replace; you need a special tool. I've had to retrue and tighten the rear once. It had started making noise when I stood on climbs. I'm 145 lbs.

Other than that, the wheels are ok. Kind of heavy, but not bad for reliable everyday wheels. The freewheel is nice and quiet.


----------



## Classic&P4

My Circuits have about 12,000 miles and have remained dead true. Got them in early 2003. No problems whatsoever and I weigh 185. I have a pair of Nucleons on my other bike that are a couple of years older, with more miles; also perfect. I can say that I think the Circuits are a little stiffer than the Nucleons. The weight of both sets is almost identical. Lots of chipseal where I live also. All these prebuilt wheels are over engineered and can easily handle a 250 lb. guy. The only spoke breaks I hear about are on Ksyriums but that could be because there are so many of them. If you have a problem with one of these wheels it's just bad luck.


----------



## ericm979

When I got home from today's ride I discovered that I have a bad bearing in my front Circuit. TWO bad bearings in three months? These wheels are officially KRAP!


----------



## jeff262

I rode a pair of the original Orions from Velomax for about 7k miles with absolutely no problems. My weight runs from 165-173 and I ride some pretty bad roads. I was so pleased with the first set that I got a pair of the new Orion IIs recently for a new bike build. I have about 2k on those and so far have zero problems.


----------



## axebiker

I weigh about 180. I've been using Circuits on one bike and Vistas on another. No problems so far. I had the choice of these or Ksyrium (the mid-level pair) wheels, and I took these for a change. I have no regrets. The only issue I have is that the dust caps rub the edge of the hub body and make a little noise - almost like brakes rubbing. Thought there was something wrong with my bike until I figured out what was happening.


----------



## bismo37

I've got the Easton Tempest II wheelset... deeper rim than the Orions at a minor weight penalty (1500g/set). i wrote a review on this site. Look it up if you're interested. So far no problems with the wheels and I'm not gentle with them. I got them off Ebay... new in box for about $500.


----------



## TACSTS

I've got a set of Circuits that have treated me well, although they're pretty low mileage as they are on a back up bike. I ordered them from Performance and a part was missing from the rear hub, Performance had no way to get the part and wasn't helpful at all. Called Velomax and had the part in like 2 days free of charge. 

You might also look at the Reynolds Alta series wheelsets at this pricepoint as well. The Alta Comp comparable in weight to Circuits and the Alta Race to the Tempest/Orion. I've got a set of Alta Races on order that should be here this week, check for a post when they come in with some weights and pics and ride report.


----------



## blackhat

*huh?*



ericm979 said:


> I got a set of Circuits with my Cervelo R3. One rear wheel bearing went bad after about 1500 miles. It was totally frozen. They're not easy to replace;<u> you need a special tool.</u> I've had to retrue and tighten the rear once. It had started making noise when I stood on climbs. I'm 145 lbs.
> 
> Other than that, the wheels are ok. Kind of heavy, but not bad for reliable everyday wheels. The freewheel is nice and quiet.


what special tool? I just had my rear circuit apart last week to lube the freehub and didn't use anything special. maybe I missed something.


----------



## Pointboy

I have a set of circuit wheels that have been great so far; no problems at all. Last weekend I hit a hole going about 25mph and blew out the rear tire; the rim survived with no hint of damage.


----------



## mmercier

*Orion IIs - GTG!*

I have a set of Orion IIs with over 4K miles and they have been flawless so far for me @ 170. :thumbsup:


----------



## curlybike

*Question*



ericm979 said:


> When I got home from today's ride I discovered that I have a bad bearing in my front Circuit. TWO bad bearings in three months? These wheels are officially KRAP!


Have you done some rides in the rain with those wheels? Possibly in a pace line withs somebodies tire throwing water right at your hub? That is a set of conditions that is death on a front hub, and requires regreasing asap with water resistant grease.
Was ot the new bearing that had to be replaced again? If it was the other original bearing, then it had been subjected to whatever caused the first bearing to fail and you would expect it to fail for the same reasons as the first. If it was the new bearing, you may have damaged it on installation. Installation error is the prime cause of bearing failures throughout installations that use cartridge bearings. Contamination of lubricant is another.


----------



## ericm979

curlybike said:


> Have you done some rides in the rain with those wheels? Possibly in a pace line withs somebodies tire throwing water right at your hub? That is a set of conditions that is death on a front hub, and requires regreasing asap with water resistant grease.
> Was ot the new bearing that had to be replaced again? If it was the other original bearing, then it had been subjected to whatever caused the first bearing to fail and you would expect it to fail for the same reasons as the first. If it was the new bearing, you may have damaged it on installation. Installation error is the prime cause of bearing failures throughout installations that use cartridge bearings. Contamination of lubricant is another.


I've had one rear wheel bearing go out on these wheels, and now one (or maybe both) front wheel bearings. I did one wet century on these wheels. 

These are sealed bearing wheels. There's no way to regrease the bearings since they are buried in the wheel too far to allow me to pry up the seals. My trials motorcycles use the same kind of bearings. I regularly ride them in water that's over the hubs and those bearings don't take up water. I could see water getting into unsealed cup and cone bearings, but not sealed bearings.

The hubs have o-ring sealed outer caps protecting the bearings. No water or gunk in there when I took them apart. I suspect crap bearings.


----------



## DMFT

*Ascent II's*

I'm pleased with my set of Ascent II's that are a couple years old. 
I'm usually 180lbs. and have done numerous crits, group rides, and centuries without issues. They have been in the stand once for a touch-up shortly after I bought them.
Like another poster said already, the brake track is a little narrow but the Record pads I'm using fit fine.

I just bought a pair of their Havoc All-Mountain wheels recently and have been VERY happy with those too. 

I give them the ol' :thumbsup:


----------



## curlybike

*Okay, thanks for the added info*



ericm979 said:


> I've had one rear wheel bearing go out on these wheels, and now one (or maybe both) front wheel bearings. I did one wet century on these wheels.
> 
> These are sealed bearing wheels. There's no way to regrease the bearings since they are buried in the wheel too far to allow me to pry up the seals. My trials motorcycles use the same kind of bearings. I regularly ride them in water that's over the hubs and those bearings don't take up water. I could see water getting into unsealed cup and cone bearings, but not sealed bearings.
> 
> The hubs have o-ring sealed outer caps protecting the bearings. No water or gunk in there when I took them apart. I suspect crap bearings.


Sounds like you covered the obvious suspects, I am fairly sure that they are using Chinese bearings. Simply replacing them with a quality bearing IE SKF etc should give an enhanced bearing life.


----------



## Scuzzo

Hello road folk,
I have a front Velomax Circut that looks taco, is it possible to find replacment rims or do i have to poney up and get a new front wheel?

before these i had open pro cd never any issues.


----------



## axebiker

Scuzzo said:


> Hello road folk,
> I have a front Velomax Circut that looks taco, is it possible to find replacment rims or do i have to poney up and get a new front wheel?
> 
> before these i had open pro cd never any issues.


Hardly a fair review if you don't tell what YOU did to make it that way... With that said, if it's indeed a "taco" why would you try to repair it? Buy a new one.


----------



## Scuzzo

well taco is not really correct spoke broke and looks like wheel is way out of true. may be dented, any how. can you buy replacemt rims for velomax circut wheels. new at this forum posting stuff..


----------



## curlybike

*Factory*

Velomax will fix you up with a new rim and built, cheaper than buying a rim and paying somebody to do it not as good as velomax.


----------



## den bakker

curlybike said:


> Velomax will fix you up with a new rim and built, cheaper than buying a rim and paying somebody to do it not as good as velomax.


do you happen to have the address to send it to?


----------



## axebiker

Contact their customer support folks - I'm sure you'll need return authorizations and all that good stuff. They'll fix you up. 

One thing I find interesting about Velomax -- you can contact them with the serial number of the wheels, and they can actually tell you the tension of each spoke on the wheel. Or so I've been told...


----------



## curlybike

den bakker said:


> do you happen to have the address to send it to?


mailto:[email protected] This is where you start or call 1-877-835-6629


----------



## curlybike

axebiker said:


> Contact their customer support folks - I'm sure you'll need return authorizations and all that good stuff. They'll fix you up.
> 
> One thing I find interesting about Velomax -- you can contact them with the serial number of the wheels, and they can actually tell you the tension of each spoke on the wheel. Or so I've been told...


 Yes, that is correct, they do keep those records. They did use the DT tensiometer for the tension as there is less variation tool-tool.


----------



## jessebikes

*go for the eastons*

I've have a set of the eastons from around 2000 when they were called velomaxs and I haven't had to true them yet. They are beautiful wheels and will be going to the next bike that i get they are so good.


----------



## Alliespops

I'm running a set of the original Velomax Vistas from 2004 and so far no problems. They've been great and if they continue to hold up they'll be going on the next new bike too.


----------

